
Expanding MS-DOS SZDD Archives on macOS - dddddaviddddd
https://www.davidschlachter.com/misc/expand-szdd-archive
======
brudgers
In Firefox: "Secure Connection Failed"

In Chromium: "ERR_CONNECTION_RESET"

~~~
dddddaviddddd
Server crash sadly, poor timing :)

